# what is a good UV sterilizer 180 gallon



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

what is a good UV sterilizer 180 gallon?
do they keep your water crystal clear ?


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

They keep water super clear plus more, here is a site i just goggled, it has useful info on the uv light, as for brand name i can't help you. i got a green killing machine but i don't think they make one big enough for your needs http://www.aquariumfish.net/information/uv_sterilization.htm


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep my tank water changed a lot since I added the UV lights. It's now crystal clear. Before it was cloudy within the 3-4 day or after feeding. I have a 36W for my 375g. You need to replace the bulb every 6 months though as the UV will start to worn off and won't clarify the water if not being change. A 15w or 20w should be good but with my over stock tank I won't go lower than 36W. UV also helps kills unwanted bacteria, virus, fungus and parasites that may harm your fish.


----------



## StickS (Sep 5, 2010)

Where is a good place to get one around here? I'm looking for a couple for my tanks as well.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

StickS said:


> Where is a good place to get one around here? I'm looking for a couple for my tanks as well.


Try to go to King Ed. I got mine when I went to Asia.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

I think most pet stores carry them now, if u have a petsmart where u are they got the green killing machine, 24 watt does 106g. and the corallife turbo twist does more, but has to be plumed into a canister filter


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

Home | aquaultraviolet.com

thats where i was going to get mine from when i had the $$, they arent cheap tho !


----------

